# Amazon Tailess Whipscorpion Heterophrynus batesii



## Midwest Art (Mar 5, 2003)

Baby Heterophrynus batesii, unlike Tanzanian Tailess Whips, these guys do not hug the sides of their environment, their legs protrude out like a crane.

N-Joy
Art


----------



## Alex S. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Amblypygi- Phrynidae*

Awesome pic, and species. The Phrynidae family is one of the most interesting Amblypygi families. Particularly the Acanthophrynus, which contain the worlds largest species.

Alex S.


----------



## Weapon-X (Oct 1, 2003)

*re*

ok where can i get some of these please, anyone here buy any?, thanks--Jeff


----------



## spider (Oct 2, 2003)

How big is it?


----------



## dennis (Oct 2, 2003)

Am I blind, or do those guys just have 2 eyes?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Oct 2, 2003)

probably have smaller ones located in different areas making it hard to see from that picture and or yes its only got two eyes lmao


----------



## Midwest Art (Oct 6, 2003)

*Giant Tailess*

The animal pictured is a 1 inch baby.  The baby has grown to a 4inch juvie.  As adults, their pedipalps can reach 8 inches across (males).  Current breeding projects are underway and we hope to have more babies soon.

N-Joy
Art


----------



## spider (Oct 6, 2003)

THX


----------



## Weapon-X (Oct 7, 2003)

*re*

thats awesome art, ii hope you get a bunch! wow i can't wait until these are availible again, very cool looking whipscorp


----------



## Longbord1 (Oct 7, 2003)

are they also arboreal they are beutiful i want one more than a cambridge.whats their lifespan?
mike
also if any die can u send me the body so i can pin it?


----------



## Midwest Art (Nov 4, 2003)

*Amazon Giant*

Fresh shed pic. Rounding out at around at a legspan of 5 inches, and still a juvie!! Really cool to watch, more active at night than African species.  They have great appetites.  They can be found at night in the same spot with pedipalps extended ready for prey!!

N-Joy
Art


----------



## Weapon-X (Nov 4, 2003)

*re*

looks awesome art, hmmm so they don't keep their baby colors though eh, looks cool anyhow, please let me know whenever you have some for sale!(Selenocosmia@aol.com )  good job on raising em...,--Jeff


----------



## Midwest Art (Nov 18, 2003)

*Pic*

Many people have asked me for a near adult pic, here it is. Simply the coolest animal I've owned. 

N-Joy
Art


----------



## Midwest Art (Nov 21, 2003)

*am*

Generic? from the Peru trip?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 9, 2005)

Any update on the breeding project?


----------

